# Chuck roast safety question



## wbf610 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm trying to do chuck roast burnt ends.  I can't get this meat to get to 140IT.  It was in the smoker for about 4.5 hours, and only got to 134.  It was at 134 for approximately 2 hours.  In effort to get the temps up, I panned it and wrapped, and put it in a 275 deg oven.  Been in the oven for .5 hours and it's up to 137.  

Question is, is this meat still good to eat?  I making it for a party and want to be sure.  I remember seeing a chart somewhere with a time and temp with regards to being safe.

I've never had this much trouble.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

Crank the oven to 350.. it should be falling apart chuck roast in an hour longer at 350


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 21, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Crank the oven to 350.. it should be falling apart chuck roast in an hour longer at 350



You think it's still safe to eat?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

Once that roast.. is softened up you should be able to cut thick slices to chop into cubes.. put those on the smoker in a pan a couple hours with some bbq sauce for burnt ends.. some simple rub recipe sprinkled on too.. sugars in the bbq sauce and some rub sugar ingredients should get darkened a bit as you cook the burnt ends a couple hours.. if not.. use a frying pan and do it a few minutes stirring on a burner to finish them.. [emoji]128526[/emoji] smoke added to burnt ends is a nice touch.. little more wood taste.. but not always necessary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm gonna do a chuck burnt ends tomorrow now.. you made me jealous.. lol probably normal chuck roast 4 lbs takes 6 hours or 7 then burnt ends another couple hours.. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah.. safe.. you can finish it in oven or tomorrow back on cooker.. it's all good if you get it up to 195 or 200 later or eventually..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

You can chill it and keep it in the fridge if you want to 're try again tomorrow..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

You sure your temperatures on your meat thermometer are good?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

Few minutes at temps above 140  or higher will kill any bacteria in beef .. your good to go..


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thermometer is accurate within 1-2 degrees.  I have a wireless probe and a pen, they read the same thing.  I normally check them once a month.

That is my plan, take it to 190, rest, put in fridge.  then chop and sauce, and back in smoker tomorrow to finish.


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 21, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Few minutes at temps above 140  or higher will kill any bacteria in beef .. your good to go..


Thanks, just want to be sure.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

Not sure about mad cow disease though.













giphy.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 21, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 21, 2017)

Just saying.. [emoji]128514[/emoji]  happy weekend


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 21, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Just saying.. [emoji]128514[/emoji]  happy weekend



You too!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2017)

Just a note: Getting over 140 in 4 hours ONLY applies to Ground Meat, Boned, Rolled and Tied Roasts, Roast with items like garlic punched into the meat and Injected Meats. An intact Chuck, Roast, Brisket, Butt, Ham,Etc. can be smoked at 225+ and the IT can stay at 125°F till Tomorrow without a Safety issue. There is no bacteria IN meat only ON meat until you make holes or grind it...JJ


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 22, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Just a note: Getting over 140 in 4 hours ONLY applies to Ground Meat, Boned, Rolled and Tied Roasts, Roast with items like garlic punched into the meat and Injected Meats. An intact Chuck, Roast, Brisket, Butt, Ham,Etc. can be smoked at 225+ and the IT can stay at 125°F till Tomorrow without a Safety issue. There is no bacteria IN meat only ON meat until you make holes or grind it...JJ



Thanks!  I ate them already, nice to know I'll be ok!!












IMG_0590.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Jul 22, 2017


----------

